# Nail and String Art



## cryptolo (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello All, 

Recently I came across a project that was too cool to pass on so I made some modifications and gave it a whirl for myself. The original piece I got the idea from was a world map but my interests were focused on Priest Lake in northern Idaho where my Grandmother has a cabin. This is a pallet taken apart, reassembled, sanded, and stained. Then I pounded 150 nails into it and added what seemed like a mile of string and a little bit of paint. Let me know what you think! This is a birthday gift for my Grandma!!


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## Ross (Mar 16, 2015)

She's going to love that!


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 16, 2015)

Travis,
You Nailed this one! Very Cool!


----------



## plantman (Mar 16, 2015)

Very nice piece !! Are the nails pounded in at different lengths to show the depth, and where the best fishing can be found ????     Jim  S


----------



## Janster (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice!  Why not blue thread?


----------



## cryptolo (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow what a great response! Thanks everyone! The nails are in different lengths but for no reason other than I didn't want to take the time to make them even but making them represent depths would have been a great idea. I used white for more contrast with the boards which I stained.


----------



## Lucky2 (Mar 16, 2015)

Very nice, did you treat the nails to prevent them from rusting? We used to make these years ago, and to prevent the nails from rusting we sprayed them with a clear coat of can varnish.
Len


----------



## wob50 (Mar 16, 2015)

Very nice, look at it on the map site and looks great.  She will love it


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 17, 2015)

Awesome work.


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Mar 17, 2015)

*Neat!*

That is a neat idea! I'm sure grandma will love it!


----------



## triw51 (Mar 17, 2015)

That is totally cool I love it, great idea and nice workmanship


----------



## Sataro (Mar 17, 2015)

A very neat idea & gift! I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## BlackbuttWA (Mar 18, 2015)

G'day C,
Great project & well done.
Have you thought of using 15mm diamond headed copper nails (hardboard nails) ?
Bought some for my little sister years ago when she was making those pictures etc.

HTH
Col


----------



## Tom T (Mar 18, 2015)

Very cool.  Great idea. Granny will love it for sure.  Send us a picture of Granny when she gets it.  Want to see the big smile.


----------



## cryptolo (Mar 18, 2015)

BlackbuttWA said:


> G'day C,
> Great project & well done.
> Have you thought of using 15mm diamond headed copper nails (hardboard nails) ?
> Bought some for my little sister years ago when she was making those pictures etc.
> ...



Is that to avoid rust?


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Mar 19, 2015)

That's really cool. Grandma's gonna love it.


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 19, 2015)

KOOL


----------



## BlackbuttWA (Mar 19, 2015)

Quote "Is that to avoid rust?"
No, though I can't really see rust as an issue.
It's just that the copper gives it a different look, & the shorter length of the pins gives more emphasis on the thread.
It was only a suggestion.
Col


----------



## cryptolo (Mar 21, 2015)

View in Gallery


View in Gallery

 Gotcha. Here is another one I made of 
Mason Lake. And my next one before nailing the nails in.


----------

